# Is my scorpion dead.....?



## Dylaneus (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm.. 
My African Emperor has been sleeping in the corner ever since... boy, October? It's been about 60 in the cage and the humidity has been around 80. There's water available but I stopped adding crickets out of fear that they might attack it. Recently I tried poking the scorpion with a pencil and it's really stiff. Is this just a hibernating scorpion or is this rigor mortis?
:?


----------



## Murziukas (Feb 22, 2006)

60 of what: Celcius or Farentheit? In one or another way: it's baked or frozen if you talk about temperature.  


			
				Dylaneus said:
			
		

> It's been about 60 in the cage


----------



## micjoe (Feb 22, 2006)

If you are saying the temperature in the cage stayed at 60 and humidity at 80 or so, is that right? 60 for the temp is way too low, as of course scorpions can adapat on conditions, it is good idea to mimic its actual conditions. I would do temp 80+, and humidity 80%+.

Good luck.


----------



## tarsier (Feb 22, 2006)

i think it may be dead.  never heard or read of a scorpion hibernating.  much more an emp


----------



## Leiurus87 (Feb 22, 2006)

well, im 99.9 % sure its dead, but jack up the temp to 90F anyway for an hour or so, just to make sure, even though im sure its dead from the cold.


----------



## The Bear (Feb 22, 2006)

If I was in your position and the scorpion hasn't moved in that long then move him yourself. Stress is bad but a little wont kill it and wasting your time, energy and worrying about its not worth it. I say find out if hes dead or not.


----------



## Arlius (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it lying with its tail flat and straight out behind it? If so, it's definately dead. Has been for awhile...


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Feb 23, 2006)

carnk up the heat and see wta hapens.  dgood luck


----------



## 1/2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds like it might be dead, most scorpions when they die tend to extend their tail to a straight position. My experience with hybrenating scorps is that they tend to curl up (as if to keep warm.)

Hope it is the last one.

Best of luck.


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 23, 2006)

If you've been keeping it at 60F then its not really surprising if it died, thats substantially below the temperatures they normally live at, and while they are quite tolerant of variance in conditions thats a bit much over a long time.


----------

